# Yahoo mail won't send???



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

This just started this evening. I use Mozilla Firefox. I have gmail and yahoo mail. My Yahoo mail won't send. Everything else on the computer seems fine, so I figure it's more likely a Yahoo problem. Anybody know?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the same things. Can't send msg from Yahoo.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Finally, msg sent.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine is running this AM. I saw a bunch of complaints at their facebook page. Something about not supporting older versions of IE. I don't use that. I made sure my Firefox is up to date, but that didn't make a difference last night. Weird.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Same problem here. It seems to be Yahoo. May be denial of service caused by hackers. I run Linux and firefox, sometimes it takes 10 min or more to send a message. Just open a new tab and work on something else, the computer will do its magic by its self just check every now and then.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

it's a Yahoo problem. i use Chrome and it happens about twice a month.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't had more problems, though some days it's noticeably slower than others to load or send.


----------

